# My mice got Christmas presents



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I celebrated Christmas with my mom today. (and Christmas on the regular day when I go to my dads) I figured I'd make my mice some presents too. I took some empty pistachio shells, filled them with peanut butter, put a sunflower seed on top, and wrapped them. My mice loved it. It was fun to watch them open it too.


















Sorry it's so dark! My camera sucks.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

That's pretty cute. I think it's adorable that he? she? let you watch her open it. Any time I give either of my girls anything treat wise they run off into their hidey house and all I get to do is listen to them enjoy it. Lol.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

It's a girl. I was kind of surprised too. Normally when I give her treats she runs off with them. This may have been a little big for her to carry though.


----------

